# Soy products



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought I was doing good on limiting my soy intake until I started reading labels more specifically.

I've been on a low carb menu for about 6 weeks and feel good. Yesterday I had 2 cupcakes and some chips at our super bowl party, and felt nauseous afterward.:sick0025: So, that's a good indicator to me that I feel better without the gluten and white sugar.

I just had some creamy horseradish with my roast beef for lunch and realized that there is soybean oil in it.

Then I looked thru my pantry and found all sorts of soy in different ingredient lists.

Soy Lecithin
Partially hydrogenated soybean oil
soy protein isolate
soy protein concentrate
organic soy butter
soybean oil

and these popped up in just the first few things I picked out of my pantry. Granted, I'm not eating most of them much anymore cause they're not necessarily low carb, or have wheat in them.

Should I be concerned about these soy products sneaking into my diet in limited numbers? I'm not going out eating specific soy products except mayo (just realized that soybean oil is #1 on the ingredient list - does that make me, I don't know, ditzy?:jumping0047: LOL!!) And I don't eat them around the time that I take my Levoxyl.

I'm learning more every single day! :anim_26:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> I thought I was doing good on limiting my soy intake until I started reading labels more specifically.
> 
> I've been on a low carb menu for about 6 weeks and feel good. Yesterday I had 2 cupcakes and some chips at our super bowl party, and felt nauseous afterward.:sick0025: So, that's a good indicator to me that I feel better without the gluten and white sugar.
> 
> ...


I have to tell you that I personally resent this. They are doing the same thing with Aspartame, MSG and other "sodiums" added to all foods.

Your overall consumption per day is important and what counts when it comes to soy. I think if you have it in something accidentally, there won't be long-term effects but I avoid it like the plague.

Soy is very estrogenic.

Good for you on the glutens!! I have been gluten-free for many many years. Hubby just recently.


----------



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

and what about this? (I'm all curious now, so picking up everything with an ingredient list)

My Noxema has Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil in it - 4th ingredient on the list. Guess it's time to find a new facial routine. LOL (I may become a fanatic, but I'm going to try to not overwhelm my family with info...I'll just implement things and that'll just be the way things are.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> and what about this? (I'm all curious now, so picking up everything with an ingredient list)
> 
> My Noxema has Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil in it - 4th ingredient on the list. Guess it's time to find a new facial routine. LOL (I may become a fanatic, but I'm going to try to not overwhelm my family with info...I'll just implement things and that'll just be the way things are.)


Now years ago, you would not have found that in Noxema. Lanoline, maybe? Harumph!!!

You know what is nice? Skin products made from hemp. I have tried a few and love it.


----------



## StaciB (Feb 4, 2010)

I have always been very nutrition conscious, and was a soy eater to replace other protein sources that contained animal fat..........I learned only a couple of years ago how soy and thyroid issues do not mix and like you MtMomma, I was surprised how many items "snuck" that soy in! My diet is actually quite limited, I am really trying to eliminate all processed foods from my diet. A week or so ago Oprah had a show about processed foods and a documentary called Food Inc., after watching this show and doing some research on my own, I have developed a new level of paranoid label reading madness. I will only buy chicken, fish and beef that is free-range, antibiotic, hormone and steroid free, grass fed etc. I really wonder if the years of eating proteins with this junk and processed crap in general has contributed to my or others current state of ill health? I am pretty sure the answer is YES!!


----------

